# The best/most popular metal or guitarist magazine?



## SteveDendura (Nov 19, 2008)

I want to know what is the most popular, or in your opinions, what is the best metal magazine. (Which have good articles and aren't filled with crap.) If you know of some I don't have in the poll, post them here and tell me if you think they're worth reading. I'm sure there are plenty. 

I think my personal favorites are Guitar World, and Revolver. They seem to be the most interesting to me. I did a search and came up with mags like, Blender, Spin, Rolling Stone, etc. I don't care much for them.

What do you think ?


----------



## Mattmc74 (Nov 19, 2008)

My vote goes to Guitar World.


----------



## TomAwesome (Nov 20, 2008)

This probably won't be too helpful, but I don't really like most guitar magazines anymore. I used to get some of the more popular ones sometimes, and sometimes they'd have a neat feature or two, but overall I didn't find it worth the money. Now I instead get recording/producing type magazines. They tend to have a much better informative:bullshit ratio than most guitar magazines.


----------



## TonalArchitect (Nov 20, 2008)

^ 

I really liked Guitar One when it was in publication, they had a lot of neat stuff, and it introduced me to all kinds of stuff (jazz, techniques, other guitarists, theory), but then they got absorbed into that foul pit of commercial fluff that is Guitar World. 

I like Ihsahn's column, but am now waiting for my subscription to run out as the rest is difficult to bear. 

Meanwhile I've subscribed to EQ magazine. Short, but neat and informative. 

As for the best, I don't know; I've lost interest in guitar magazines. But Guitar World is probably the most popular.


----------

